# OMG! What Am I Going To Do NOW?



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Can you knit or crochet a matching motif...same yarn...and attach it over the "chew?" Be sure to share the story with the recipient. It is one of those family stories that will live on with humor though it's hard for you to find it funny at this time.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Try repairing it and if it doesn't look right how about putting an applique of a little duck or teddy bear or something over it that would look like an intentional decoration. There has to be something you can do.


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Repair as best you can then embroider flowers over area and on other side to match.


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

I had this happen to me I sewed it up as best I could and placed a suitable embroidered patch over it .in my case i put two butterflies in contrasting colour and no one ever noticed or even new what had happened.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I would do exactly as Morningstar suggested, knit a little flower or something similar and sew it over the hole.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a similar problem when knitting a sweater for my husband. I used duplicate stitch.

That should work for you - since the hole isn't too big.

Duplicate stitch an area slightly bigger than the hole, and trim the rough edges after completing the repair.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I also think an applique would do the trick! Repair it first, then knot a little heart to put over the spot. Would that do? Good luck!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel your pain. It has happened to me, but the culprit was our cat. I have no solution, just sympathy. Best of luck.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, no! I like the ideas the others have given you. Just don't forget a severe scolding for the responsible parties!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

It is such a shame and also a shame that the art of darning has been lost to many. My Granny would have even taken yarn from seams if there wasn't any extra left, darned it and returned it to you in a few minutes without ever noticing the mend. She was taught to do moth holes as a child for money which kept the family feed at times. I still have her wooden darning egg.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you live in a city with a quality yarn store? Take it in to them and have them help you. It is a beautiful sweater. I love the pattern. Can you message me the name of it?
My little Gracee, also a dachshund, thinks you shouldnt suspect your little dogs, because they are innocent until proven guilty! LOL!!! Those little stinkers. They look so innocent, dont they?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh, those little weenies!

Whatever you decide to do, you'll have to do some kind of repair so it looks OK from the inside.

As good fortune would have it, the damage is in a perfect spot for an applique, whether you put just one there or make it symmetrical on both sides. I would lean in that direction.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> I would do exactly as Morningstar suggested, knit a little flower or something similar and sew it over the hole.


I agree. That actually make it even more cute than just a plain sweater-embellishments always just add that special something! :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Repair it as best you know how and I agree with one of the other posters. Applique a duck, bird or something over the crime.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with maybe an appliqué butterfly over the spot after you repair as best you can. My dachshunds agree, you really have no proof they did anything unless you catch them at it! It's always that mysterious "other" dog that sneaks in and out of the house unseen that does all of the bad stuff.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I agree with maybe an appliqué butterfly over the spot after you repair as best you can. My dachshunds agree, you really have no proof they did anything unless you catch them at it! It's always that mysterious "other" dog that sneaks in and out of the house unseen that does all of the bad stuff.


Dachsmom, I did catch the red doxie with it, but know the Black and Tan one got it down from on top of the books. It has been there for almost a week and no one bothered it. Should have known better. Next time items will be bagged and put on top of the piano or in the knitting stand. I'd hear them if they tried to get into it. See picture below


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

At least they did it in a spot where an application looks like its mend to be there.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the sympathy and suggestions. My Mom had a wooden darning thingee. Not sure she still has it, but not enough time to get it. I'll do as folks have suggested and pick up the loose stitches, get every loose stitch secured and make a little flower or embellishment to put over the spot. 

The guilty parties got a stern talking to with sweater shaking in their innocent little faces. They know I'm not happy. But, as we all know, in the life of our fur babies, this irritation and disappointment will be short-lived. After all they look so sad right now since I haven't talked to or looked at them for an hour, which is probably about all the punishment they need. Grieving time is over. All is not lost. On with the day! "This is the day The Lord hath made. Let us rejoice and be glad in it!"


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

jengmn said:


> Do you live in a city with a quality yarn store? Take it in to them and have them help you. It is a beautiful sweater. I love the pattern. Can you message me the name of it?
> My little Gracee, also a dachshund, thinks you shouldnt suspect your little dogs, because they are innocent until proven guilty! LOL!!! Those little stinkers. They look so innocent, dont they?


The name of the pattern is Ribbed Yoke Baby Sweater by Sally Haner and is free on Ravelry.com. I used Caron's Simply Soft and size 7 circulars and 7 dpns for the sleeves.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I would darn it as best I could and put a little applique over it- like they said- no one would know it wasn't supposed to be that way. It is a darling little sweater.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I agree. Clean the sweater and use duplicate stitch to repair the area. There is a great book, KNIT FIX that explains how to do this properly. If you still aren't happy with how it looks then a cute little appliqué will hide any odd looking stitches. This may be obvious now, but NEVER leave your knitting where a curious pet or child can get ahold of it. Since most dogs are very clever when they want something that is out of reach I would suggest in another room behind a locked door next time.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! Not looking at your pups for an hour is punishment enough. They really don't like to make Mama angry. Oh, how we love our pups! They are so cute.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

PamieSue1 said:


> Dachsmom, I did catch the red doxie with it, but know the Black and Tan one got it down from on top of the books. It has been there for almost a week and no one bothered it. Should have known better. Next time items will be bagged and put on top of the piano or in the knitting stand. I'd hear them if they tried to get into it. See picture below


What a pretty knitting stand! Your red doxie looks contrite. Forgive, forget and put finished knitting out of their reach from now on!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> Try repairing it and if it doesn't look right how about putting an applique of a little duck or teddy bear or something over it that would look like an intentional decoration. There has to be something you can do.


That's what I would do. :thumbup:


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> I agree. Clean the sweater and use duplicate stitch to repair the area. There is a great book, KNIT FIX that explains how to do this properly. If you still aren't happy with how it looks then a cute little appliqué will hide any odd looking stitches. This may be obvious now, but NEVER leave your knitting where a curious pet or child can get ahold of it. Since most dogs are very clever when they want something that is out of reach I would suggest in another room behind a locked door next time.


Hurricane, thanks for the info about this book. I think I can probably find something online on how to repair as well. And, I think I'll find a small heart to crochet in white as I planned to put tiny white heart shaped buttons on it.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the suggestions. The pups got "loved up" before I went to work, so all is well. I am optimistic that I can fix this. I will not be defeated!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

And you know don't ever leave your project out - not even for a minute. Find an attractive box or basket (good size) that fastens closed and put project in it every time you put it down when you aren't with it. Next time you might not be able to fix it. I know you know this just reinforcing. Hope you send us a picture of your fix.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it might take as long to repair it as it would to make another one. I think I would repair as good as I could so the stitches didn't run, and put an applique on both sides since the inside will show the repair too.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it might take as long to repair it as it would to make another one. I think I would repair as good as I could so the stitches didn't run, and put an applique on both sides since the inside will show the repair too.


A properly done repair shouldn't show at all. Placing an appliqué would just serve to reinforce the area. Dot a little bit of Fray Check on the ends of the yarn on the backside of the repair if you're truly worried.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, do a repair and then put a flower over it.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I think you should repair it the best you can. Darning or duplicate stitch and then applique a heat. A heart of LOVE.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone must have been a bit jealous of all the hours it was in your lap. Or, it could have been that they just wanted to add to the blanket to show they were excited about the new arrival. 

Good luck with the repairs. I'm sure no one will notice. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh dear....agree with everyone else.
We have a rule in our house, no dogs on furniture, so it has never happened to me, but it would break my heart.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

How to fix holes in knitting


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh dear, the culprits are very cute.... 

I'm so sorry!!! ... had this happen to me years ago with a baby blanket.
my 2 dogs had their way with it... yarn in every room of my apartment! what a mess.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

All I can really think of is to knit or crochet some hearts in either the white or pastels and cover the hole. Sprinkle some hearts on other parts of the garment and it will look as though you did it on purpose. Whatever you do, don't kill the dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

All I can really think of is to knit or crochet some hearts in either the white or pastels and cover the hole. Sprinkle some hearts on other parts of the garment and it will look as though you did it on purpose. Whatever you do, don't kill the dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Oh dear....agree with everyone else.
> We have a rule in our house, no dogs on furniture, so it has never happened to me, but it would break my heart.


We have the same rule in our home, with the addition of no dogs in the bedrooms.

It sounds like you solved the problem this time. Maybe get a crate for when it happens again? When my dogs misbehave, they either go to bed (inside), or if its very bad and not terrible out, the kennel (outside). My human children are still young enough to live at home, and my personal rule is if the kids have to listen, the dogs have to listen.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, dear! That's heartbreaking for sure. But those cute little doggies look so innocent!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i think somebody was jealous! lol I like the applique idea too.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor you. Some of the suggestions above are really good and I would go for one of them and cover it up and not tell anybody about it.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Can you knit or crochet a matching motif...same yarn...and attach it over the "chew?" Be sure to share the story with the recipient. It is one of those family stories that will live on with humor though it's hard for you to find it funny at this time.


That's what I would do. Your sweater is beautiful. At least the damage looks as if it is in a spot where it can be covered. A matching motif on both sides and most definitely share the story. I would really embellish the story and try to find some clip art about dogs chewing up clothes, getting into mischief and print up a little booklet trying to make it look like a children's book and gift it with the sweater. My heart goes out to you. It is very frustrating to have your work damaged.

If you don't want to knit or crochet something to go over the damage, they sell appliqués in AC Moore and Joann stores which you could use to cover it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry this has happened! The little monkeys! They can cause havoc....my kitty was caught this morning chewing the cord on my Addis! I hope you can fix it!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your Doggies are so cute and look so innocent! 

Hope you find a solution to the problem - there have been many ideas here - and please let us know the outcome!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Repair it as best you know how and I agree with one of the other posters. Applique a duck, bird or something over the crime.


Good idea.


----------



## 1ret2vrang (Aug 1, 2013)

just found this on YouTube maybe it can help you


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure they will look contrite, but I wouldn't bet a nickel they wouldn't do it again.



janielha said:


> Oh, no! I like the ideas the others have given you. Just don't forget a severe scolding for the responsible parties!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.







Many others on You Tube. You can do it, I just had to repair a lace shawl I am making. Very shocking to find a hole no matter how it came to be. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I would try to patch it, somehow, and make sure that "fourleggs" had a darn good telling off and not treats for a day


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love those fur babies! hope you can fix.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

yup lots of cute patches out their .


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> How to fix holes in knitting


TammyK, I just watched this video. Thanks so much for sending the link! After watching it, I think I'm going to see if I can do this! I love Liat's videos. She takes her time and gives really good closeups of what she is doing. Thanks, again!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh No! I agree with the appliqué idea. I think that would work. Now the sweater has a story to go along with it. Don't be to hard on those culprits. They look just like mine.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Cant you use a thread and needle to Kitchener stitch the knit stitches together? If it is row you could make the stitches with a needle and thread, that is how darning is done... a little duck over it would also be darling in a wool felt and add one at the bottom of the other side that is smaller and it will not be noticed at all and look like it was meant to be... Life it happens, but I feel your pain and stress level with the date nearly here. So take a deep breath and go into warrior mode...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I think a cute pocket would work ... line inside of pocket ontop of hole and on the back to cover the hole, maybe with the baby's name emboidered on the fabric! Sort of like an inside label. ;-)

Tell your gnawer that you're going to chew up their toys!

Or, do 'lifelines' around the area - and pickup each stitch with crochet hook. Then put a pocket.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I would applique it. The pups wanted to help. Make sure they have their say LOL


----------



## shawlansockho (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the idea of repairing and sharing your story. It will definitely be a story and heirloom to pass down!!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

After you repair and cover this with an applique of something...REMEMBER! Store everything in a ziplock bag as soon as you finish it! I learned the hard way too!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

This link is for darning holes in socks but it may help you with the sweater:

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/107-articles/1673-darn-it-all


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Pick up the sts with a crochet hook and tie off in back weave in ends.
Then put baby design over the repair. Good Luck.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely pattern--without the hole of course. Wish I had a miracle stashed somewhere to help but the other suggestions seem pretty good. Good luck.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, no! So sorry to see that hole!! I don't think your Dachshunds did it, though. Must have been a big, mean dog!!I have a darling Dachshund, but she would NEVER think of doing that! She sits next to me on the sofa and "helps" me knit & crochet!! So, I know your Dachshunds didn't do it!! I agree with many others here-an applique over the hole should do the trick. I did that once with a sewing project, & it worked out perfect!! Good luck! BTW - love the sweater!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I've repaired sweaters with holes, just unweave a little and then weave the hole with the matching yarn. Unweave enough to give you tails to weave in. It is easier than I can describe.


----------



## I knit for Mei (Jan 8, 2014)

Knit a few small flowers in pastel colors and sew them on. Lots of free patterns for them available on Ravelry and Pintrest. Good luck!


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I would say a "dog shaming photo" is probably in order here. It won't fix the hole but it might help you fell better about it. You've had some very good suggestions offered here. The photo will help you work through your grief!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Definitely try to darn as much as possible and then I would embroider flowers or leaves or something. I think that might look better that a fabric appliqué. The little culprits are very cute.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

You can repair this. It will take some time and patience - and a magnifier wouldn't hurt. Basically, you will be re-creating the stitches - I'm pretty sure there is a Youtube video for this. I know I've seen directions in several knitting references. Good Luck.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

I would cry! But some of the other suggestions sound good. Repair it the best that you can then put a pretty applique over it.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Was somebody spending too much time knitting! These "companions" do not take to competition too well. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Applique a heart over it


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Google mending holes in socks. There are some good inks that show how to re-knit that hole. Duplicate stitch is the one you want.
Schoolhouse press has an excellent little book on repairing sweaters


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

PamieSue1 said:


> TammyK, I just watched this video. Thanks so much for sending the link! After watching it, I think I'm going to see if I can do this! I love Liat's videos. She takes her time and gives really good closeups of what she is doing. Thanks, again!


You already have my mother's recliner (her central focus point in her living room) and the same knit storage stand I bought her so now is the time to learn my grandmother's darning (not repairs). If the tutorial talks about removing stitches as the one poster suggested then go with that. Depends on what you have left in the yarn. Adding appliques and pockets as a last resort since this design was meant to be without such "busy work". You did so well with your knitting I'm sure you can re-duplicate it in the darning process--take your time and patience since the little "beast" didn't and just scowl (you know the "look") and all the darlings will learn alpha mother is not happy!

Be thankful it wasn't lacework--Hallelujah :!: :!: :!:


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh dear, I would not be happy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

can you re-knit the front? then put it back together?? it is the only thing I can think of... if it were for your child... and not a gift I would say patch it the best you can... but this is a gift for a new born baby and new parents are in ga ga land for awhile and my not appreciate a patched item... or they may be great and it will be fine.. its a judgment call on your side  best of luck with this...


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


 Well, the doxies look contrite.
I found an antique knitting book with repair suggestions. Copyright was 1945 so I think I am safe posting this. It gives repair techniques for several situations. Here is one solution for a hole. Couple pics of the book.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Those little stinkers!!! Good luck repairing it. It is very nice... a patch over it would be nice.


----------



## Granny'sKnits (Jan 18, 2014)

Do Not Despair. Using a DP needle same as you used for the sweater, pick up and knit at the bottom of the mess as many stitches as you need to cover the problem. Knit in stockinet about 1 inch up. Switch to the same ribbing as on the sweater for 1/2 inch and bind off in ribbing. This should cover the problem. Now sew the side seams. Call this a pocket for tissues which babies always need handy and you are the family genius.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

How about a pretty appliqué? You could buy one or crochet a flower or something.
Don't be too mad at them - they're awfully cute!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful sweater - I'd be sick!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I haven't read all 6 pages of this thread but there are some patterns for darling knitted or crocheted flowers. This hole is in a good place for a flower.

Good luck and I would be in favor of not punishing the dogs unless you actually caught them in the act.


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 27, 2012)

Many good ideas you can choose from. Myself, I would knit a heart the size you need and personalize the heart with the baby's initials, also in white. Good luck.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheryle Burnette has a wonderful video for repairing holes in knitting on Youtube. Here is the link


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

http://ladyott.com/2012/04/18/how-to-mend-holes-in-woolens/

Perhaps this link will help.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

well it couldn't have been the dogs, look how innocent they look. Must have been a mega moth.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


Google the term...repair knitting ... see what comes up.
I would suggest flattening the area ... then do some duplicate stitching a couple of rows below the area...through the area make stitches similar to knitting stitches and continue above the hole for a couple of rows. ... can't describe any better...saw it once for repair of holes in socks. Might work.
Jane


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe you could pickup stitches just below and beyond the hole, knit a pocket using the same decorative stitch for the top edge as is used on the top and bottom of sweater. Then attach the side and top. Sort of a fake pocket. Maybe that would look better.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe a small pocket? or an applique? It is beautiful work.


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

If this were mine I would Swiss darn over the stitches, and sew on a baby motif over it to cover it up. Then explain what happened as the inside will still show it a little. Good luck!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, first of all I have nothing against pets, but that is what crates are made for at night! Yes, it is so sad that they are in a crate allllll night. But I don't knit, and I don't have pets, but I have had them-I would be so angry after all your beautiful work that someone would have to keep them away from me for a long time. That said they don't do it intentionaly. I am sorry. But boy would I be mad. Just sayin.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

fortunately, it looks like the five hour baby sweater......... and near the top...... any chance you can knit a new sweater (though this one IS beautifully done), unravel the chewed up one and make baby booties or a hat to go with ?


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

By the way, I do crochet.


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

The crochet or knitted flower idea is sweet too! You could knit a matching headband with flower.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Maybay crochet a nice flower (if it's a girl), or apply an applique of a truck of animal .....? It is a real shame. All the work....


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatever you do do to fix it (and it is a beautiful sweater), please send us a picture. I do like the idea of trying to darn it as the detail around the neck is so pretty, it would be a shame to distract from it with an applique. If you do have to applique, as the area is right over the heart, I think a heart would be sweet. If big enough, perhaps embroider Luv U on it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh dear...I know how this feels. I would repair it and put a small design decal on it..maybe a butterfly or a sports one if it's for a boy..


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I would try and patch with some of the same knitting st. and I know that won't be the whole answer...so a knitted motif or ducky patch may save this precious item. I agree with what Morningstar said--that it will make a great future story..just include a picture of your loved furry ones...My heart does go out to you, however as I have a cat who loves to do her own crochet..


----------



## Cicky (Jan 19, 2014)

Go to your local knitting store many local yarn shops have experienced knitters who will help or know a technique to two to try. ( I am talking independent store. With yarn loving owners.). Praying it all goes well.


----------



## Cicky (Jan 19, 2014)

Go to your local knitting store many local yarn shops have experienced knitters who will help or know a technique to two to try. ( I am talking independent store. With yarn loving owners.). Praying it all goes well.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

We have doxies too  hope it can be repaired


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have no words of advice but feel your pain. What a shame!


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't remember where I saw it but look for a tutorial on iTunes or some of. The other sites. It tells you how to fix a hole in knitting. When she was done you could not tell. Sorry I can not tell you just where it is start with iTunes I spend a lot of time there're. Hope it comes out OK. My little feathered friend seldom comes out of his cage so I doubt if I would have that problem even parakeets love chewing on yarn toyshe likes my curtains or drapes best. LOL Julie


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

No way can I believe those darling dachsies did that - never in a million years! I own one and she would never dream of such misbehaviour. Ahem! Appliqué or duplicate stitch seem like an ideal bandaid. Why not choose a dachshund? That will make the family story even funnier. Plus when your sweeties see their 'badge of shame' they'll be reminded of and mortified by their crime - not!! Like mine they'll just look at you with shining innocent eyes. Bless them.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

No way can I believe those darling dachsies did that - never in a million years! I own one and she would never dream of such misbehaviour. Ahem! Appliqué or duplicate stitch seem like an ideal bandaid. Why not choose a dachshund? That will make the family story even funnier. Plus when your sweeties see their 'badge of shame' they'll be reminded of and mortified by their crime - not!! Like mine they'll just look at you with shining innocent eyes. Bless them.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

No way can I believe those darling dachsies did that - never in a million years! I own one and she would never dream of such misbehaviour. Ahem! Appliqué or duplicate stitch seem like an ideal bandaid. Why not choose a dachshund? That will make the family story even funnier. Plus when your sweeties see their 'badge of shame' they'll be reminded of and mortified by their crime - not!! Like mine they'll just look at you with shining innocent eyes. Bless them.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

No way can I believe those darling dachsies did that - never in a million years! I own one and she would never dream of such misbehaviour. Ahem! Appliqué or duplicate stitch seem like an ideal bandaid. Why not choose a dachshund? That will make the family story even funnier. Plus when your sweeties see their 'badge of shame' they'll be reminded of and mortified by their crime - not!! Like mine they'll just look at you with shining innocent eyes. Bless them.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

No way can I believe those darling dachsies did that - never in a million years! I own one and she would never dream of such misbehaviour. Ahem! Appliqué or duplicate stitch seem like an ideal bandaid. Why not choose a dachshund? That will make the family story even funnier. Plus when your sweeties see their 'badge of shame' they'll be reminded of and mortified by their crime - not!! Like mine they'll just look at you with shining innocent eyes. Bless them.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Make that u tube not iTunes. Julie


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


Oh they looked guilty! haha

Like many of the other commenters, I recommend repairing it. It's not a gigantic hole, and if you have leftover yarn, it should be no problem. I really like the tutorials they give on here for repairing holes in knits: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATrepairs101.html

Hope you get it fixed!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, if you do have to applique it, I LOVE the idea of a dachshund!!!!!!!!! A family story aborning.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I didn't go through all the replies.
I noticed you mentioned a darning egg. My mother had a wooden one with a handle.
I have also read where people used the plastic Easter eggs for this purpose.
Dick


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless, the dogs do look shame faced though  Hope you can fix it, you've had lots of suggestions.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Crochet a small flower with the same yarn, and cover it up. I feel your pain.


----------



## Jacaranda (Feb 20, 2013)

Have a look at this you tube video by Cheryl Brunette it might help you to repair your knitting.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I'd make a little pocket and sew it over the spot after it is mended. Just a square with maybe ribbing on top in the pattern trim stitch. JMHO---and my sweet little min pin, thankfully( :?) just tries to eat my Denise needles-not the knitted item. I bought an old dough box or salt box table to keep my knitting in now. I've heard him muttering curses foiled again!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just in case you cannot repair your sweater (which is beautiful) Here is a quick solution.....I have made these for a baby shower and all 3 can be made in a week. Add a cute onesie to match and it makes a GREAT shower gift! And I might mention I am not a fast knitter!

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/baby-legwarmers

http://www.yarnspirations.com/forum/bernat-baby-jacquards-florals

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/ruffle-hat


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

If you go to Cheryl Brunette Videos, she shows you how to repair a hole in a sweater. She has wonderful visual videos. Hope this helps.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

How about a pacifier pocket? If you double knit a small pocket right over the (darned) spot, it will serve a double purpose... Just a thought


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the duplicate stitch is the answer. Look on line and find out how to do them and then do just follow the directions.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> There are some excellent darning how to's through Google. I saw one a couple of weeks ago and thought I had saved it to my hard drive. Of course I can't find it.
> 
> Do a bit of research and you will find a way to fix it so it will be invisible or nearly so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I sent PamieSue a PM with a video by Liat Gat on darning a hole in a sweater. It's a really good video


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I would mend it and put an applique over it of some sort a nice flower or the like if its for a girl boy a car or truck would be good.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Whatever you put on one side to cover the boo-boo, put on the other side, too, so it matches.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 2 doxies too.. the older one I could leave things down and not worry.. the puppy waits for me to dash off some place real quick... then he pounces on anything that might be left behind. I've seen him do this so I am up to his tricks by now..  They just take a good stern talking too to keep them in line... I can't bring myself to get too upset with them they are the cutest little things... and so loving and loyal.. but gosh they can make for a very long day


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i'd do as some of the others have suggested. make a rosette/s to sew over it. should be really cute!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


Liat Gat has a wonderful video on how to repair holes in knitting. Check Google. Hers is the best way I have found for repairing holes like this.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 6, 2014)

yTirAhc said:


> Repair as best you can then embroider flowers over area and on other side to match.


I agree. Then kill the Dauchsi.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

MoMo said:


> How about a pacifier pocket? If you double knit a small pocket right over the (darned) spot, it will serve a double purpose... Just a thought


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


I'm so sorry - I honestly empathise with your situation, feel your pain and think your sweater is beautiful but I just can't help adore the 'guilty partners' in the photo :twisted:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel for you. If only my MIL were still around. She could have mended that invisibly. She was a master.


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a lot of information and classes on darning emerging now - some beautiful work too and includes invisible darning. Why not google it. One person who teaches classes and is developing techniques is tomofholland - check him out.


----------



## Sherry Faye (Feb 2, 2014)

You have my deepest heartfelt sympathy. It feels magical to make something special for someone. It also feels great to finish a demanding project, and now for you it's not quite over.

Do not be hard on the fuzzy ones. They are obviously jealous of all the time you have spent on this project. They probably each want a sweater of their own. Take your revenge in the colors you choose for them. 
I am thinking bright yellow and orange with bells sewn all over. In fact, I might just heed my own advice.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

yTirAhc said:


> Repair as best you can then embroider flowers over area and on other side to match.


Ouch! I would do like above.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

yes crochet a motif over the hole after patching it
add a decoration to it you will laugh later but not now tho


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

EEK!! I feel for you and would KILL the dogs (just kidding)!
It looks like a nice pattern. Could you share it?
Make sure you post a picture of your repair job!!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

One applique might look like you're trying to cover a flaw. Maybe you could scatter some on both sides of the front of the sweater.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have 2 doxies too.. the older one I could leave things down and not worry.. the puppy waits for me to dash off some place real quick... then he pounces on anything that might be left behind. I've seen him do this so I am up to his tricks by now..  They just take a good stern talking too to keep them in line... I can't bring myself to get too upset with them they are the cutest little things... and so loving and loyal.. but gosh they can make for a very long day


Ronie, I agree. It took me about an hour and a half to get over being mad at them. One big happy family again!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

yes applique are just for covering up they add decoration also.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Can you knit or crochet a matching motif...same yarn...and attach it over the "chew?" Be sure to share the story with the recipient. It is one of those family stories that will live on with humor though it's hard for you to find it funny at this time.


Good idea! Or a decorative patch. At least it's a "coverable" area. How heartbreaking though! :evil:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Here's some videos. Kind of long but cheap at the price.


----------



## maryb55 (Jun 20, 2013)

Some cats love to chew on anything wooly, and Lucy not only chewed, she actually ate socks, sweaters, etc. Knowing this, I carefully stowed the pieces of my just-completed cabled sweater in a wicker basket with a tight-fitting lid. I planned to finish it after teaching the next day, but as soon as I arrived home, I saw Lucy with her guilty look. She had eaten the center of each piece, just leaving a "crust" of an edge. She survived, but I couldn't help hoping that she at least had a little tummy ache. I re-knitted the sweater.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

One of the easiest patterns to repair is stockinette stitch. I wish I was there to help. Unpick the stitches down to the last of the hole. Put them on a needle and knit them up again. I weave the yarn in to each other with a needle so the join is almost invisible. When you get to the top of the hole graft the stitches as you would the toe of a sock. It is a little work but so worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

maryb55 said:


> Some cats love to chew on anything wooly, and Lucy not only chewed, she actually ate socks, sweaters, etc. Knowing this, I carefully stowed the pieces of my just-completed cabled sweater in a wicker basket with a tight-fitting lid. I planned to finish it after teaching the next day, but as soon as I arrived home, I saw Lucy with her guilty look. She had eaten the center of each piece, just leaving a "crust" of an edge. She survived, but I couldn't help hoping that she at least had a little tummy ache. I re-knitted the sweater.


I know what you mean! I have to lock my storage cabinet and the plastic bins with "overstash" have to be kept in my closed closet. She is able to open the bins and the cabinet!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I Love doxies!!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

You might make a dainty little pocket and have a folded embroidered hanky top peeking out.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Repair it as best you can, and make pockets. HUGS...GG


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had some luck with such problems with a crochet hook and yarn and fill in the stitches, I couldn't figure out how to do it with knitting needles maybe someone else has got that down pat. Mary Ellen Riggs, MI, USA


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

It could be repaired, but it would be quite tricky...I agree with the applique idea. I was going to suggest a crocheted flower or something fun for boys(if its for a boy), but you have ten pages of responses. I hope the perfect one is in here;-)


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

My, my ... that cat doesn't look guilty AT ALL!!!!

Very pretty, though.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> My, my ... that cat doesn't look guilty AT ALL!!!!
> 
> Very pretty, though.


Thank you!


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd go with the applique. Easier than making the hole bigger and possibly making it harder to fix. And yes, do add the story, it's good for the baby book.

As for the culprits, well, it's too late to scold them, they won't know what the reason is,......and they do look like nice pups even though they like to chew. My first beag chewed a hole about the size of my hand in a crochetted coverlet my husband's grandmother had given us. Not being able to find anyone who could fix it, it has been carefully packed away in tissue and plastic bag....it's shame. But the thread and technique are difficult and can't find a soul who wants to try. Wonderful dogs, gotta love 'em


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

This is a link to a video on darning. Really darning knitting as in reconstructing the stitches. Found it a little while ago and haven't had the time to try it out. Looks very good, tho


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I was going to say, crochet a cute flower--- mend the sweater and just sew it over the 'mend'. I agree, just share with the recipient the doggy history which comes with the sweater and it makes it that much more special. Then maybe make another sweater in another color for them, only keep it in a metal box while not working on it. (Ha-ha)


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


guilty????? they don't look guilty to me....but seriously, sorry for the incident you faced


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

Be very careful with your kitty who eats wool! I lost one of mine who ate a wool afghan I had on the top of a sofa. He became sick so I took him to the vet - but unfortunately they slipped the tube down the wrong passage and he suffocated when they were trying to put him under to remove the yarn. This happened in 1975 and I still remember the incident and how badly I felt. I had no idea it cold be so dangerous.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

"ditto" on Morningstar's suggestion. Find a cute flower, or something to sew over the hole. So sorry this had to happen to you.

P.S. I wouldn't try to mend it by knitting over it because I'd probably end up making it worse!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

What beautiful work. I agree with others. You could easily learn how to darn on YouTube. Or take an old knitting book out of the library: most have detailed descriptions of how to fix this kind of hole. Take your time to figure it out, the sweater is well worth the extra work.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

Repairing it & then adding an applicque will just make it more personal. Share the mishap w/ the little ones parents to make it even more special.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I imagine you've done the repair by now and would love to see how it came out! Do hope you're happy with it.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Everyone, had to take it to a knit shop and they are going to fix it for me. I just couldn't figure it out even after watching the video by Liat Gat.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, at least it sounds as if the knit shop thinks they can, so glad that apparently all is not lost.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> Got up from breakfast this morning and here's what I found. Was to be a gift for our son and daughter-in-law's baby shower March 8th. Took me forever to make. This was on top of the coffee table on top of books. The guilty party/parties jumped up on hind legs, grabbed it and chewed it. I don't know how to darn or if I can pick up some of these stockinette stitches and make this hole disappear and look like nothing has happened or not. This will teach me.


I don't know if this has been suggested yet, as I don't have time to read all the thread. Go to Youtube, look up Knitting with Cheryl Brunette and then How to repair a hole in your knitting. She takes you through all the stages and is a very good teacher. 



Your cardigan is sweet and beautifully knitted - I do hope you can rescue it.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

OH Grandma You need to start over you have several days.You can do it !!!!!!


----------



## photomary (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope you will post another photo when it's fixed.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

gillc, Thanks! I will post a pic when I get the sweater back from repair. Am anxious to see how it looks.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks to me like making lifelines all around the 'hole' would work ... but it's hard for me to explain more.

Whatever you do, you will have to anchor the loose stitches.

Once you do that, then other ideas will work.

Even if you put some thing on the front and stitch a duplicate on the inside to back the front.

Inside pretty thing could be a label.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

find a dachsand applica at the pet shop or humane society and so it on and tell them the story -i hope it'll be cute. u will probably make more sweaters


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to do a DNA analysis to absolutely prove which angel did the deed. I can't imagine those cutie pies doing anything so destructive. Are you sure you didn't have any visitors during the night?


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

easterisa said:


> You need to do a DNA analysis to absolutely prove which angel did the deed. I can't imagine those cutie pies doing anything so destructive. Are you sure you didn't have any visitors during the night?


easterisa, LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Just (re)found this for the next time, as there is ALWAYS a next time! 

http://woolandchocolate.com/2012/02/06/darning-tutorial/


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Just (re)found this for the next time, as there is ALWAYS a next time!
> 
> http://woolandchocolate.com/2012/02/06/darning-tutorial/


Stephhy--This is an excellent demonstration! I've bookmarked this as I'm sure my socks will need darning and I think my Mom has a darning egg. the sweater came out great (thank goodness to the Knitting Basket in Richmond). Thanks for sharing this link1


----------

